# cost of endoscopy



## lucymay9701 (28 November 2012)

My horse is booked in to be scoped next Monday along with probably the tracheal wash and samples taken to be sent to look for bacterial infection.  I realise costs will vary from practice to practice but just wondered if anyone had this and knew the cost?  Trying to get myself prepared!! I suppose I could ring to ask first but just thought I'd see if anyone knew? My horse isn't insured as she's 25 now and just has accident insurance. Thanks very much.


----------



## Moomin1 (28 November 2012)

I had my mare scoped after a nosebleed a couple of years ago.  Think it came to around £150 or thereabouts.

£150 to tell me that she'd managed to stick a twig up her nose!


----------



## lucymay9701 (28 November 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Hopefully it won't be in the few hundreds then! Already up to nearly £300 on ventipulmin and visits etc - its scary how much things are especially wth an uninsured horse - just trying to be prepared for when the bill comes so if it was about £150 plus sedation and travel about £250 maybe!! Glad she's having it though as need my mind putting at rest with how she is at the moment.  She has also had 2 nosebleeds but its mainly her breathing that is the worry. x


----------



## Moomin1 (28 November 2012)

Lucymay, when I get back from the gee gee later (and when my OH stirs from his post 29hr shift slumber) I will find my old invoice for when she had it done.


----------



## lucymay9701 (28 November 2012)

Thanks very much moomin!x


----------



## lizness (29 November 2012)

I seem to think that lab fees for this kind of thing would be approx £70. Sedation £10-30. Not sure on actual scope fee


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 November 2012)

Hi I paid £230 for mine about 3 months ago, it was done at the yard so that included a £35 callout fee, sedation, actual scoping, tracheal wash and lab fees. Hope it all goes well, I was worried when George had his first one donwe but he fell asleep in the middle of it


----------



## lucymay9701 (30 November 2012)

Thanks for the last couple of replies.  I'm worried about my girl having it aswell as she's not very good with the vet but vet said she won't suddenly start leaping around when scope down in her lungs! She'll be sedated but I've seen her in a stock with sedation still being impossible but she had got herself into a real state before so think that was why.  Do you know if they automatically put their head up when the scope goes in even if sedated or is it a case of someone supporting the head whilst its done? Thanks x


----------



## Christsam (30 November 2012)

Mine had a scope for bleeding nose too.  Not sure about the cost but mine came to £170 and that was for vet call out (30) , sedation(25ish) , scope and 4 xrays of head.  sure they mucked up somewhere though as the vet quoted me nearly 300! Though this did not go all the way to lungs i dont think.

My boy had his head almost on the floor from sedation (hes a wimp) and I had to support his head on my shoulder so the vet wasnt sat on the ground.  He did then lift it a bit on his own when it wore off a bit.


----------



## lizness (30 November 2012)

Hello,
I have seen about 20 or 30 horses scoped  at work. They tolerate it remarkably well. Horse sometimes objects slightly when first inserted, must feel funny. But usually goes back to sleep when in. Someone will probably feed scope in and another (possibly help keep head steady and the vet will probably operate controls on the scope.
They will prob sedate straight away before horse gets in a state which will help the sedative


----------



## mynutmeg (30 November 2012)

My sister's cob was scoped for prolapsed larynx. He was done at home with standing sedation and I think it cost about £30 plus the vet visit - was nicely suprised


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 December 2012)

Scoping itself doesnt actually costs much its all the flumf that goes with it that does.


----------



## lucymay9701 (2 December 2012)

Thanks again everyone, shes booked in for 1pm tomorrow so will let you know how it goes! Fingers crossed she'll be OK and I'll prob ask my vet approx cost before I get the bill to be prepared!x


----------



## sywell (2 December 2012)

Best person I have met for scoping is Lewis at Rossdales.


----------



## lucymay9701 (3 December 2012)

Just thought I'd give an update on my horse. She was good as gold having the endoscopy done (after 2 lots of sedation because she didn't look very sleepy after the first lot!).  She held her head up herself though.  Nothing showed up so shes just had the samples taken for infection etc from the lungs and blood tests.  The vet said if all comes back normal probably just because she's getting older now and things not working aswell :-(  I didn't ask the cost in the end - I've prepared myself for about £300 - £350 based on: £42 visit, £30 - £40 sedation, £150 scope, £70 lab fees for fluid sample, £7.50 for blood draw and about £40 lab fees for blood test. The vet said not to carry on with the ventipulmin though as it hasn't made a difference.  Shes coming round from her sedation now and poor girl is not in a very good mood! x


----------

